# E Tenebris Lux



## chaos75 (23 Dec 2004)

Can someone please tell me what this means?  It is the motto of the Int Branch.


----------



## chaos75 (23 Dec 2004)

I found the answer, no worries. 

E Tenebris Lux

Light out of Darkness


----------



## Korus (24 Dec 2004)

or "From Darkness, Light"

It sounds better.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (25 Dec 2004)

arte et marte...is much better


----------

